# Java Applet Diagramm (Chart)



## hexa (5. Mrz 2008)

Hallo, 

Ich habe eine Frage: Ich versuche verzweifelt ein Diagramm (oder Chart) in ein Applet einzubauen, finde aber nichts was einem Tutorial gleichkommt. Ein einfaches Diagramm würde mir schon zum verstehen reichen (Also mit java quellcode natuerlich  )

Soll auch nichts besonderes sein, nur 2D Linie.

Danke im Vorraus für eure Hilfe!

MfG
Hexa


----------



## The_S (5. Mrz 2008)

JFreeChart kennst du?


----------



## quippy (5. Mrz 2008)

Eigentlich ist da nix aufregendes dran. Du hast im Applet einen Graphics-Objekt zur Verfügung - damit kann man malen (Linien und so weiter)

Schau mal z.B. hier vorbei.

Oder hast Du ein Problem damit, die Werte einer Tabelle auf Screen-Koordinaten zu mappen?

Das ist auch nicht sehr schwierig - nur ein bißchen logisches denken und Mathe... Wenn ich gleich mal Zeit habe, kann ich Dir die Formeln dazu geben.


----------



## hexa (5. Mrz 2008)

JFreechart kenn ich, aber ich wills selber lernen, da noch im studium 

Der link von quippy ist schon ganz gut, ich muss nur wissen wie man zeichnet, den Mathematischen kram bekomm ich ohne weiteres hin 

Aber muss ich dann wirklich die einzelnen linien zeichnen lassen? gibts da keine "diagramm funktion" o.Ä.?


----------



## quippy (5. Mrz 2008)

Nein, eine Diagramm-Funktion gibt es nicht. Aber was für Rechtecke oder Kreise


----------



## hexa (5. Mrz 2008)

ne das bringt mir da net wirklich viel  ok danke ich sollte es mit deinem link hinbekommen


----------



## The_S (5. Mrz 2008)

Ich hab auch mal ein Block- Kreis- und Punktdiagramm selbst realisiert (Übung während meiner Ausbildung). Bei Interesse kann ich dir da den Code auch mal zukommen lassen.


----------



## hexa (5. Mrz 2008)

ich hab noch eine Frage: wie kann ich etwas im Actionlistener zeichnen lassen? quasi auf knopfdruck? im Actionlistener kann ich keine paint(graphics g) methode anlegen. Ich kann sie aber auch nicht aufrufen... wie mach ich das nun?


```
Graphics g;
        ActionListener actiondraw = new ActionListener() {
             public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
        {
   
        g.drawLine(0,   0, 400,   0);
        g.drawLine(0,  40, 400,  40);
        g.drawLine(0,  80, 400,  80);
        g.drawLine(0, 120, 400, 120);
        g.drawLine(0, 160, 400, 160);
    
}
};
```

Dieser code hat keinen fehler, aber er zeichnets nicht. die linien sind jetzt relativ sinnfrei gewählt und dienen nur zum testen.


----------



## The_S (5. Mrz 2008)

du musst auf der componente "repaint" aufrufen. Aber vorher in der actionPerformed die entsprechenden Parameter setzen, damit die componente weiß, was sie zeichnen muss.


----------



## The_S (6. Mrz 2008)

Mal wieder ein Crosspost ... :roll:

http://www.developers-guide.net/forums/6561,java-applet-diagramm-chart


----------



## Gast (6. Mrz 2008)

```
public class Chart extends JPanel{
hier können getter, setter, constructoren etc. untergebracht werden.
public void paintComponent(Graphics g){
        g.drawLine(0,   0, 400,   0);
        g.drawLine(0,  40, 400,  40);
        g.drawLine(0,  80, 400,  80);
        g.drawLine(0, 120, 400, 120);
        g.drawLine(0, 160, 400, 160); 
}
}
```

Das kann dann in ein JFrame oder was auch immer eingebunden werden. Statt JPanel kann auch von Component oder auch JLabel geerbt werden.


----------



## quippy (6. Mrz 2008)

Applet - JFrame - JPanel... Habe ich da was verpasst?


----------

